# Beware Maggie eaters



## Harvik780 (Sep 28, 2007)

I have found two types of fake Maggie packets being sold in my city so I am warning members to beware.The difference can be made out by looking at the spice packets which are different.
I can just get one now,one vendor sells a fake maggie packet just near my house.
Can someone clarify if i am wrong.
The difference can also be made out after looking at quality of maggie in its original state.


----------



## blackpearl (Sep 28, 2007)

I think you should send the fake packets (the wrapping of course, since you already ate what was inside  ) to Maggi with details where you bought and when. Only they can tell.


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 28, 2007)

Which City you live in??


----------



## utsav (Sep 28, 2007)

its maggi not maggie.

maggie is a name of a person.

i don't eat humans


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 28, 2007)

shady_inc said:
			
		

> Which City you live in??


I can't give personal info due to security reasons.
But I am pretty sure this racket is going on in the whole of India.


----------



## wizrulz (Sep 28, 2007)

^^^^^^^^UNDERCOVER AGENT......and TERRORIST hide there location  ....peace...just kidding....

i guess u talking abt masala packet inside them...one being lonnger and another smaller....right???


----------



## praka123 (Sep 28, 2007)

maggi ki bhi duplicate banana shuroo kia?


----------



## utsav (Sep 28, 2007)

double role hai bhai


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 28, 2007)

damn it 2 days back i had maggi and had a stomach upset for 1 hr...
did i hv the fake ones ?

and dude u sure that u now get fakes of maggi..


----------



## utsav (Sep 28, 2007)

we have fake Amitabh Bachhans also .so cant we have fake maggi


----------



## azzu (Sep 28, 2007)

^ ur rght as an avid maggi eater :d i think in my place there's no duplicate maggie


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 28, 2007)

Maggi jaisi koi nahin..


----------



## azzu (Sep 28, 2007)

^^ ur also in maggi CLUB ?


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 28, 2007)

Yup...Have to survive on it often when no one's home...


----------



## azzu (Sep 28, 2007)

^^ same here but when no one's HOME i hav diff plans


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 28, 2007)

azzu said:
			
		

> ^^ same here but when no one's HOME i hav diff plans



LOL 
Me too....


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 28, 2007)

i seriously think you should contact the company and send the packets to them.


----------



## praka123 (Sep 28, 2007)

eating maggi occassionally is OK.regular Maggi eaters contribute to the prolifiration of *nitrogen, carbon dioxide, oxygen, methane, and hydrogen sulfide* in atmosphere and their rooms.who makes the neighbors flew off.


----------



## azzu (Sep 28, 2007)

^^^ hey not on to the dark side 
i mean bringing 40/- lays sum softdrinks(soft ) N yes maggi sum good hollywood movie close all the doors N lights full AC and get the theatre feeling


----------



## ilugd (Sep 28, 2007)

^^^ LOL. This is blasphemy. The duplicators should be stoned. 
By the way how is maggi spelled in the duplicated packets? Maggie?


----------



## Rollercoaster (Sep 28, 2007)

r u sure it is fake. there r new packings all the time to keep the product looking fresh and attractive.

but if it really is fake then that is bad news for noodles lovers like me. best would be buy only from reliable and known shopkeepers...


----------



## Asfaq (Sep 28, 2007)

phew.. finally there is one thread with no "report this to the admins/mods" on it..  On a different note.. looks like i'll have to check my dinner everyday now.. sigh


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 28, 2007)

^^Do you eat maggi for dinner everyday?lols.
Seriously guys even _desi ghee_ and sweets can be duplicated than maggi is no big deal.O man I stopped eating sweets after they showed they are made from urea and all on TV,it looks like I will have to part with my favourite maggi now.


----------



## Asfaq (Sep 28, 2007)

^ Ya.. trust me.. thats the only thing I know how to make.. lol


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 28, 2007)

I'll post the pic of the original and fake magiee packets.Today there is flood in my city due to heavy rains.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 28, 2007)

i like maggie and couldnt tolerate any duplicacy  in that.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 28, 2007)

Asfaq said:
			
		

> ^ Ya.. trust me.. thats the only thing I know how to make.. lol


 Dude then its high time you get married.lols.I mean then you wont have to worry about food and laundry(or maybe then you will be doing double the work).

@harvik:Yes harvik post pictures I wanna compare these with my locally available maggi.
I wonder why it never floods in Delhi.Its always too dry in here.


----------



## utsav (Sep 28, 2007)

same in Jhansi.when it rains in delhi.it is obvious that it will rain in Jhansi within 12 hours. only 400Kms distance


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 28, 2007)

Yea man I would love to see boats on streets.And maybe some snowfall sometimes so that we can enjoy a lil bit of skating.GOD are you listening??


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 28, 2007)

no hope of snowfall in Delhi for abut a million years.
wait kar lete hai.


----------



## azzu (Sep 28, 2007)

ok DEVIl ill tell to god as iam near to him
any 1 has any thin to tell to god????


----------



## pannaguma (Sep 28, 2007)

Maggie =>> youngest simpson
maggi =>> easiest food to make.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 28, 2007)

azzu said:
			
		

> ok DEVIl ill tell to god as iam near to him
> any 1 has any thin to tell to god????


 Tell him to go to hell as he is not doing anything _ godly_ now.
And azzu are you sure you are near to god and not satan?

GUYS is there any safe alternative to maggi?just as tasty and easy to make.


----------



## pannaguma (Sep 28, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> GUYS is there any safe alternative to maggi?just as tasty and easy to make.


Top Ramen.
Hey since you belong to mossad, u should be knowing all these things, and infact be able to differentiate b/n original and fake maggi noddles.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 28, 2007)

Yep but I am still an apprentice.lols.I am trained to eat live snakes and all but they didn't tell me how to differentiate between real and fake maggi.


----------



## pannaguma (Sep 28, 2007)

btw what is an israeli intelligence agent doing in New Delhi? SPYING i guess???


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 28, 2007)

Noo I am actually on vacation here.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 28, 2007)

Can nyone send a 100 packets of maggi to my house. I can say if its fake or not within a week.


----------



## azzu (Sep 28, 2007)

thats kool
devil GOd's very angry on he's has declared a war on u 
and appointed .............as commander ( that dots will be soon filled )
u will hav ur punishments


----------



## entrana (Sep 28, 2007)

what does the fake maggia taste like?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 28, 2007)

It takes like somewhat a noodles


----------



## entrana (Sep 28, 2007)

i didnt ask u dude u didnt even taste it. who knows what it tastes like


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 28, 2007)

I went to the market even in flood and brought two maggi packets.
I couldn't source the ones which had extremely long spice packets.A vendor sold them just near my house and i could easily make out that it was a fake.
These are the significant differences u'll find between fake and real-
*Sorry for the image quality but I don't have a digi-cam nor am i allowed to use my fathers phone.* 


1. Fake maggi has a slightly different maggi spice packet from the original,sometimes the spice packet is huge.
2. Fake maggi has slightly dull color compared to original.

Both maggi packets i bought from two different vendors-
*img223.imageshack.us/img223/5318/comparision1qp0.jpg

The maggi is somewhat dull in colour-
*img232.imageshack.us/img232/1743/dullmagieeag1.jpg

The spice packet
*img406.imageshack.us/img406/106/spicepacket2jl3.jpg

I would like to repeat that i could not find the maggi which had the real big spice packet.
Also to buy the original i would have to go to the super market.
I have seen that some vendors near my house who sold real maggi packets have also started selling fake maggi packets.But i think they are innocent.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Sep 28, 2007)

my suggestion is don't eat maggi at all it sucks top ramen's curry are the best have been eating them for a long time and never hv got tired of the flavor


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 28, 2007)

top ramen is surely better than maggie.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 28, 2007)

azzu said:
			
		

> thats kool
> devil GOd's very angry on he's has declared a war on u
> and appointed .............as commander ( that dots will be soon filled )
> u will hav ur punishments


 @azzu: please fill the dots I want to know who is she(i really hope she is jessica alba).


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 28, 2007)

or kirsten dunst.
Maggi-duplicacy .....looks fuunyy topic.
darde maggie


----------



## indian_samosa (Sep 28, 2007)

WOW ... I dont know if all that is true or not ... but recently the maggi masala noodles tastes a bit different to me ....  but then if there are fake ones ..then the original company should go after them shoudlnt they .. I mean nestle is a big company .!


----------



## krazyfrog (Sep 28, 2007)

Have any of you tasted the Dal Atta Noodles from Maggi? Yuck! <pukes on the floor> Absolutely disgusting. Just made me puke all over the floor. Nothing could be worse than that. Not even fake maggi.

Btw the veggie atta one is the best. Top ramen curry is also excellent, but its only available in either 1, 3 or the extra large pack. I usually eat two together. They don't sell two walla pack.

Also if you ever make a Maggi Club, then i want to be in it. Have it atleast twice a week. Every week.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 28, 2007)

I like sunfeast Pasta treat.
its better than magie.


----------



## gsoul2soul (Sep 28, 2007)

*Harvik... who's going to harm you anyways?*

Phualese telling your location does not mean giving out "latitude and longitude codes"

well I live in "Kathmandu / Nepal"... ooh will I be under any danger NOW ?


----------



## chesss (Sep 28, 2007)

oye! no maggie! toh alternative ready-made food for bachelors suggest karo


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 28, 2007)

^^ Hakka noodles......


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 28, 2007)

^^boiled eggs or/and omelette.These are the only other things I can cook other than maggi if you can really call it cooking.


----------



## Pathik (Sep 28, 2007)

Bloody chinese..


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 28, 2007)

ratedrsuperstar said:
			
		

> my suggestion is don't eat maggi at all it sucks top ramen's curry are the best have been eating them for a long time and never hv got tired of the flavor



+1


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 28, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> Bloody chinese..


lols man.Blame chinese for everything toxic and fake.


----------



## krazyfrog (Sep 28, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> Bloody chinese..


 Chinese suck. Their food rocks!


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Sep 28, 2007)

I just cant tolerate fake Maggi...
Will go to Ministry of Consumer Affairs if I start getting fake Maggi here also!
Has anyone ever managed to make Maggi in 2 minutes?


----------



## indian_samosa (Sep 28, 2007)

^^ LOL ....2 minutes ..


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 28, 2007)

Ankur Gupta said:
			
		

> I just cant tolerate fake Maggi...
> Will go to Ministry of Consumer Affairs if I start getting fake Maggi here also!
> Has anyone ever managed to make Maggi in 2 minutes?



Dunno about making...But I always manage to eat it in less than 2 minutes.


----------



## assasin (Sep 28, 2007)

will hafta shift to Top Ramen from 2morrow.noodles and boiled egg r the only 2 things that i know how to prepare.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Sep 29, 2007)

^^ Same here. But just Noodles. I m a vaggie..hehe

lol I eat maggi almost once in a two days....
Never had any problems.
Better buy ur food and grocery from a mall or a reputed shop.


----------



## Asfaq (Sep 29, 2007)

Ankur Gupta said:
			
		

> Has anyone ever managed to make Maggi in 2 minutes?


 Yep.. all the time.. its just that i dont think anyone would want to eat it


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 29, 2007)

which flavour do ya like the most for Maggi???
Me>>Vegetable than 2 minutes.


----------



## azzu (Sep 29, 2007)

i like masala flavour


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 29, 2007)

Mgie masal,the best.
in fact i am eating it rite now.


----------

